# 48 acre modern homestead in Southern Ohio



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a friend who MUST sell their homestead due to unemployment from this lousy economy. There are 48 acres, a large pond, 2 large barns, a gorgeous 3-4 bedroom, 2 bath home with an inground swimming pool and an outdoor wood furnace. The house also has central air, a pantry, wrap around porch and partial basement. 

They are asking $229,900.00 but are open to offers, including potential trades.

The property is located just outside Hillsboro Ohio, in Highland county, about 45 minutes northeast of Cincinnati. 

To see pictures, or for contact info, check out this listing: http://www.sibcycline.com/viewlisti...sults&a=3785-Cochran-Rd-Highland-Co.-OH-45142


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

This property has been sold! Thanks all.


----------



## J2E1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to see it sold. I looked at it and if I worked in Cincy instead of Dayton we'd have probably gone and seen it.


----------

